# What me and Laddy are working on



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

So Im starting this so I can tell what I need to focus on and how we are progressing. Well some back ground on me and Laddy is Laddy is an 18 yo 14.3 hh arab that ive had since kindergarden. He is my best friend and my life. He is my dressage horse  

So today we worked on stretching down through the back into a frame without using my hands to get the stretch. I took a stronger contact which he seemed to not accept at first but with the use of my legs and bending he suppled and accepted the contact and formed a very nice round frame. That was awesome and we got it at the walk and trot and i cant wait to try this at the canter in less traffic. Along with this Laddy also had thrown in about 20 million spooks all of which irode through like nothing but its slightly annoying to have Laddy spook at everything in a crowded ring lol. Well Laddy did great i think today. 

Hopefully next time we will be able to do some cavaletti work (which he loves!!) Some more work with this stretching into a frame from legs into my hands, and some work with bend in the hindquarters.


----------

